# College Grad. Looking for job



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I recently graduated from UWF in the beginning of May. I have a B.S.B.A. with a major in Marketing and a minor in management. I also earned my certificates in Sales Management and Supply Chain Logistics. I am engaged and my fiance' has a good secure job in Pensacola, so I would like to stay local. IF you have anything please PM me, and I will be glad to send a resume. I would love to find a sales position of any kind.

Thanks,

Mason


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a weed-eater with your name all over it.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My wife has the same degree andcould notfind a job that pays over 30k and that was before this recession.She took a job that has nothing to do with her degree to make better $. Good luck.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

BTT


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

BTT


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

so, I take it you had Dr. Kimbel... or however you spell his last name...lol



He was a trip in class. I had him too....I finally landed a job over here in Mobile working for the Army Corps...Try www.USAJOBS.com....the government is always hiring man. Especially the Corps...they just got a ton of stimulus money and are frantically hiring people to fulfill the jobs it created..I work in the GIS department, so I dont get out much or know that many people. But I do know they are hiring a lot of people.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL! Yeah I had Dr. Kimball and you are right he is a trip, but one of my favorite professors. I will try that website, thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Fish Happens (6/16/2009)*so, I take it you had Dr. Kimbel... or however you spell his last name...lol
> 
> 
> 
> He was a trip in class. I had him too....I finally landed a job over here in Mobile working for the Army Corps...Try www.USAJOBS.com....the government is always hiring man. Especially the Corps...they just got a ton of stimulus money and are frantically hiring people to fulfill the jobs it created..I work in the GIS department, so I dont get out much or know that many people. But I do know they are hiring a lot of people.




Good tip on the ACOE, they also have a huge population that is at or near retirement age...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a couple ideas for you but they don't require a degree.

1.) I have a connection with the boats working around the rigs in LA. Starting pay is mid $200's day but 6 figures are within reach in about 3 years. If they think your worth a shit they will pay for your captains license and pay you back for your Merchant Marine certificate and all other required license's. I wish I would have known about this before I had a family. The draw back is 3 weeks on 1 week off. You need to have a good background to get this job. Really no character issue arrests like any other job. My step dad is a captain out there and is very happy with it. He says they always need good people.

2.) Look on the FEMA website to figure out how to be a cat adjuster. To make money at this you need to be able to up and leave at the drop of a hat. The bad is you need a natural disaster to make any money. The good is there are plenty every year and the $ is stupid. $50,000 to $100,000 easy and I have met many who made well over the $100,000 there first year. The way it works is once you get set up they will call you when they need you. You will need to obligate yourself to them for 30 days then you can leave if you want. They pay $50 a inspection and the average is 15 to 20 a day. If you get done you leave unless they have more within the 30 days. After Katrina guys worked non stop for over 2 years taking breaks here and there. Most of those inspectors are still living off the $ they made very nicely. It is a plus to have access to a pull behind trailer to stay in b/c as you know all hotel rooms are usually filled after a storm. This is along the line of what I have been doing for the last 3 years the $ is great and uncle sams check never bounces.

Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions. The rig job is steady $which issomething that can be a nice thing.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

The LA job sounds good, but as I stated earlier I am engaged and my finace has a good paying secure job here in Pensacola with excellent benefits so she cant afford to give that up


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No no, you go. They won't take her on the boat. You will have to leave her for 3 weeks out of the month. My dad says there are boats that do 2 on 1 off but the work is harder, loading and off loading. Manual labor is not for me. If you can snag a throw away job that FEMA deal is the bomb. You would only work like 2 months a year and make more than you would at a full time job with a masters degree.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I will look into the FEMA deal, I don't mind manual labor (i've been doing it for 8 years), however I earned my degree and would like to try and use it


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Auburn,



What kind of job are you looking for? I know contracting over here is hiring at the Corps. Contracting, deals with all the government contracts, they hire mostly business professionals. And our office is downtown. So you dont have to travel far if you are coming from pcola. I have some friends around here, just let me know the kind of job you are looking for and I will see if I can find the person you need to talk to.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bullshark (6/18/2009)*and uncle sams check never bounces.


That day might not be too far around the corner.

I've got a friend in the same boat as you. Graduated from Auburn with a marketing degree and is having a hell of a time finding a job that is worth a damn. He has been recently looking into warehouse mngt and inventory mngt and has gotten a few nibbles. Hasn't landed one yet but seems to be getting close. Check out the businesses out in Ellyson Field. Loomis just moved out there and has greatly expanded their operations. check out www.workforloomis.com and see what's still available. Also look at Cox Media downtown (http://ww2.cox.com/aboutus/careers.cox). They seem to often be looking for account manager's to sell ad time and what not. Kind of marketing related right there.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am looking into those jobs suggested.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

If you're interested in a Sales job PM me - might be able to hook you up to work remotely from Pensacola with my company in Atlanta.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *auburn17 (6/18/2009)*I will look into the FEMA deal, I don't mind manual labor (i've been doing it for 8 years), however I earned my degree and would like to try and use it


Check with the Insurance companies (not agents) Quite often they hire and don't care what kind of degree you have, just so you have one. My wife started with State Farm (retired) years ago with a High School Diploma...Now they done even want to talk to you without a degree...so many out there to choose from. And you have the military.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

BTT, thanks to those who have been trying to help!!!


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have two good friends that have been in your shoes for a year or so now in this area. Recent college grads, one even has a MBA and has not been successful at getting a job. Luckily I got in just before things went down the tube. Based on their experiences, itwould seem to me that the only field hiring right now is sales. Neither of my buddies are interested in sales jobs, and luckily they can be choosy. I am in sales, and it is a really tough business no matter what you are selling. But, if you need a job now, I think it is a take what you can get market. You can certainly make a good living in sales if you are good at it too. There are many local sales jobs available, and using my own company as an example, we are on a hiring freeze for any positions other than sales. Also as far as degrees/majors go, it is all a load of crap. Most of the employers I have looked at are not so interested in what your degree is, only that you have one. So don't worry about looking for jobs that correspond to your degree. Just my $0.02.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

What company do you work for? I would be very interested in a sales position.

Thanks


----------

